# Cane Toad not eating...



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi

Just wondered if anyone knew why my cane toad is not eating?

He usually has a rapid apetite but today he just aint interested.

Any ideas?

Si


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I think its the cold, a friend of mines cane toads stopped eating, and mines a bit shy about it. Is he in a warm area of the house? With it happening to a couple at once I recon its the weather


----------



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

He is in an exo terra, inside my dwa vivarium which is double glazed so there is a nice ambient temperature. What do you and your friend feed yours?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Dunno about my m8, ill ask if she'll PM u if u want?

I feed her crickets, locusts, mealies and morios  Im gna be getting her some earthworms when I find a decent supplier-dont fancy my chances digging in the snow :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

smacaulay said:


> He is in an exo terra, inside my dwa vivarium which is double glazed so there is a nice ambient temperature. What do you and your friend feed yours?


 
how long have you had it?
has it been eating ?
maybe just the time of year, its not always the cold but the change in air pressure, if its only not eaten for a day or so i wouldnt worry too much


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Dunno about my m8, ill ask if she'll PM u if u want?
> 
> I feed her crickets, locusts, mealies and morios  Im gna be getting her some earthworms when I find a decent supplier-dont fancy my chances digging in the snow :lol2:


My bullfrog has slowed down a bit as well I thought it could be something to do with the shorter daylight hours.

Spider_duck Try wormsdirectuk.co.uk thats who I use.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

my toad isnt eating either... must be something in the air...


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

A day isn't anything to worry about for most amphibians, it is probably the cold slowing down his metabolism. If you feed mealworms, try crickets or locust to get its attention as they're a lot more active.


----------

